# Low light recommendations, and LF



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

I didn't know if I should post this under BSTF Plants, or here (Planted Tanks). Mods, if you need to move it, feel free, and thx. 
I'm starting a 10g betta tank.
I'm looking for some tall-growing low light plants (small qty). I have a couple of low light planted tanks already, so I have some knowledge of what I'm looking for (and how to maintain it), but I'm still bursting with questions. So this post is looking for recommendations (species), and contacts (who might have it). I'd rather buy from members here than from store, if I can. 
The tank will be a 10hex (don't hate, that's just what I've got). Sand substrate, glass top. Light will be 10W CFL (6500K) to start, might go to an LED down the road. Either way, I expect low-med light at top, very low at bottom.
Stock will include 1 betta, 6-8 cherry shrimp (will buy large, I know betta might take smaller cherries), and a few snails (thinking 1 nerite, 1 horned nerite, and 1 mystery). 
For plants I want a nice long val that will grow up the sides/back and trail along the surface (sort of kelp-like), something feathery to grow under the val (like hornwort, but open to others), and something super low light capable down at the bottom (I've heard java fern might work). In other words, a diverse structure from top to bottom, with various textures as well. Colour would be nice, but robust-growing takes priority. I'd like to keep it to 3 species if I can. 
Recommendations, please? And if you're a grower/trimmer/seller and have something to fit the bill, feel free to pm me. Looking for strong plants only, not cast-offs.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd consider sticking to one nerite. I don't think you need the extra cleaning of more than one nerite and having one reduces the chance that you'll get white eggs all over the place. There's a new one (for me anyway) on the scene that looks nice. Check out the tire track nerite snail that ShrimpFever is carrying.

I find hornwort to be tough to keep planted as it doesn't send out roots. Cabomba is another one to consider although perhaps it needs more light than what it would get under val. Limnophila Sessiliflora is another option and it actually grows bushier under low light than it does under high light.

In addition to Java Fern, Anubias would be a good pick. There are enough species that you can find one that'll more or less stick to the height you want. Anubias Nana Petite is the smallest one typically found in our area. They get bigger from there. I've got one that has stems about 16" tall.

Finally, I really like Bolbitis. Its leaf structure provides a nice contrast to most other plants. They're also darker than most plants. And they have this nice drooping structure.


----------



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions Info, I really appreciate them. I actually have Limno in my other tanks, so moving cuttings would be easy. I like the idea of a larger leaved anubias, and the bolbitis looks great too. The latter two are things I will be keeping my eye out for as I browse the local fish stores.
And thanks for the info on hornwort being hard to root. I’d read that, and it’s nice to hear in reinforced in the real world.


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

I got hornwort as a floating plant from Big Al's at Steels and Yonge (so, that would imply don't even look for roots (?)).

I got some Java moss if you're still looking.


----------



## iRonBalls (Sep 18, 2016)

Bacopa ($5.99, Big Als Scarborough) is also a good choice, and the colour changes depending on the lighting. I would skip the val if i were you, it can easily take over a tank, very invasive. Here’s my 36x18 tank with regular cfl bulbs and sandblasting sand, i have since removed all vals in it.


----------



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks Ron for the tips. 
As this is a bit of an older thread, things have changed a bit since it was written. 
I have bacopa in another tank, and can't grow it for the life of me (or it). Zero new growth in like 4 months. But when I pull it up to toss it, surprisingly there are some clean bright white roots growing. So I put it back and cross my fingers. 
I have limnophilia sessiliflora that's doing really well in this tank, coming right up to the top almost. And a small java fern is also doing well. 
Since I ended up using a 10g hex tank, I don't have a lot of substrate space, so with a couple driftwoods propped sort of upright, some cholla, some smooth flat stones and a small "crashed starship enterprise" ornament, I'm pretty much all outta room. 
Plenty of resting space for Ninja (betta with black face, like a mask, hence name) at all levels, but he likes to hang at the bottom.


----------

